

Six Silly Reasons Why You Shouldn’t Use Web Controls - RohitS5
http://blogs.telerik.com/jefffritz/posts/13-03-25/six-silly-reasons

======
redwinecoder
This should have been titled "Six excuses no one ever used when deciding not
to use commercial web controls"

